# Burke 1/19/15



## from_the_NEK (Jan 20, 2015)

Finally had a day open for skiing.

Local schools were delayed two hours which means the delayed opening of the Mid-Burke Express wasn't going to be a big deal for me. 
Headed to the mtn there was very little new snow in the valleys. Even East Burke village only had 1-2 inches. On the way up the mtn road the snowbanks started to grow and the trees were straining under a load of very heavy wet snow. Maybe four inches at the Base Lodge. I headed up the road to the Mid-Burke parking lot and the trees were covered and sagging heavily.








I got to the parking lot at 10:20 and the MBX still wasn't running. There were three patrollers on a chair at tower 2. One held a chainsaw. They were having ice and power problems with the lift and it was unknown when they would get it fixed. People started leaving the lift queue when they started evacuating the patrollers from the chair. I headed home to grab my touring setup (which I knew should have been brought with me in the first place).






On the way home, I stopped and snapped some pictures:





When I returned of course the lift was running. First run down I headed for Wilderness-Powder Horn-Caveman. It was excellent. The reported 6-8" was accurate. The properties of the snow definitely varied with elevation.
Mid-Lodge up to the CCC road was wet cement. CCC Road up to the Poma mid-Station was dense powder. Mid-station up was powder. Not super blower stuff but it felt really good to ski in. It was the perfect snow to get the mountain in prime shape. 

Had a fresh line all to myself through Caveman:





I skied Rerun and never hit a rock:





[/url]

Bounced around the mtn and found untracked all over the place. There were few locals there and most of the stashes were untouched until I got to them.















Some kid in Throbulator:





I had a great day. My legs were shot by 3:30. If the lift had opened on time, my legs would have just been shot by 2:00 instead.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2015)

Sa-weet!   thanks.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice!  I'm glad someone got the goods!  I'm still kicking the crap out of myself for not going up to Pico yesterday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 20, 2015)

So I take it that this is for 1.19?  Unless you are posting from the future....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks sweet! Those are some nice lines


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 20, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So I take it that this is for 1.19? Unless you are posting from the future....



Doh! (can you fix that please?)


----------



## Abubob (Jan 20, 2015)

*sigh* he said - from is work computer.


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Doh! (can you fix that please?)



Click on Edit Post  then Click on Go Advanced and you can change it.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Click on Edit Post  then Click on Go Advanced and you can change it.



That only changes the title in the the body of the post which I already did. The Title that is seen in the forum list can only be changed by a moderator. Unless I'm really missing something.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 20, 2015)

What a score!


----------



## Masskier (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice photos, nice report.  Skiing was great all weekend


----------

